# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  La fageda d'En Jordà

## perdiguera

En la comarca de la Garrotxa, en la provincia de Girona, hay una zona volcánica y un hayedo muy bien conservados.
Unas fotos de hace algo de tiempo, 13/08/14 aunque el hayedo no te deja ver el bosque.
Para tener un poco de profundidad hay que buscar las vías de comunicación que la surcan, si no se obtienen unas imágenes planas.











De vez en cuando aparecen efusiones volcánicas solidificadas.

----------

F. Lázaro (09-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (09-feb-2015),Jonasino (09-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015),sergi1907 (10-feb-2015),willi (10-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Perdiguera... yo el hayedo más bonito que he visto lo ví en Guadalajara, no sé si habrá alguno mejor!!
La ruta de los pueblos negros es impresionante.
Esperemos que algún forero de la zona nos lo muestre algún día.

----------

